# parade magazine cartoon



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Saw this and thought of Leslie. . . .


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hahaha, thanks, Ann!

L


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

lol


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

_(ME is the postal abbreviation for Maine as NY is the postal abbreviation for New York)_


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

I had to think for a second too Anju


----------

